# Server



## karthik1426 (Apr 9, 2019)

I need a suggestion to buy server which manage 10 million users accessing my server at a time


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

You're going to have to provide more detail than that. Also, if you truly are supporting 10 million users concurrently and are asking questions on a forum, you need to hire someone to help you properly scope out the hardware. Or at the very least, contact one of the large OEMs who will have sales teams to work with you on specing out the the appropriate hardware. It's also highly doubtful you're going to be able to support 10 million users concurrently on a single server even with a light work load profile from each user.


----------

